# A Neat Illusion



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

z-family said:


> sorry if this was posted before...I searched but didn't find it. count the people before and after...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do they do that?? Crazy man, crazy

Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I watched it for awhile, but couldn't figure it out.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I tried!!! Is there an answer? I think it's the second row from the left, but I can't follow it long enough to figure it out


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

4 boubons later and i still don't know!
I am now cross-eyed permanently!

Thanks!


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Pretty cool. I still haven't figured it out.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

IMHO, the people are staggered enough that when they are moved you do not notice the "slice" of a person being added or subtracted. You add the slices up to get a whole person. In one frame the people are a little shorter, and when moved they are taller and smoother. It all is in how they are positioned. Pretty cool effect! When my margaritta wears off I may have a different opinion!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Pretty cool Rob









Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I think I received this in an e-mail last year...
Iâ€™ve even tried to print it to figure it out.
When _you_ figure it out let us in on the secret!

MaeJae


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

OK, the margaritta wore off and it is slow day at work, so I get my lunch break.

There are several things going on when they split. One face will go from 1 to two, the same with shorts, shirts etc. All with different people, so it is hard to see where they are all going. The face is from the 4th from the left (when 12), shorts and legs are from the far right, shirt is the 4th from R.

I missing some of the parts but now I can get the freaky thing out of my head!


----------

